
Analyse Asia Podcast #12: New Questions in Mobile, the Asia Edition - bleongcw
http://blcw.me/17tDcAR
======
bleongcw
Synopsis: Sameer Singh (@sameer_singh17) from Tech-Thoughts.net comes online
with our host Bernard Leong (@bleongcw) to discuss and debate with an Asian
perspective on Benedict Evans’ recent piece “New Questions in Mobile”. We
first return to a lost discussion where we discuss Uber and its recent
problems in Asia and categorically provide an answer to some US pundits that
it’s virtually impossible for Google to acquire Uber. Then we discuss Xiaomi
with their recent sales figures, fundraising and also what lies ahead for
them, and finally discuss the fate of Android OEMs using economic principles,
an educated guess to where Google will take Android, and Facebook’s messaging
app dilemma in whether to attack Asia’s top messaging apps: WeChat, LINE &
Kakao Talk with either Facebook messenger or WhatsApp. Finally, we end with a
discussion on why wearables may not be the next big thing but something in
Japan that may hold the key to the future.

